# Holiday home- Spain/Cape Verde



## Jay053 (May 31, 2012)

Hi Im new here,,, I hope you are all friendly 

Ive just started to look into investing in a holiday home in Spain and also considering Cape Verde. 

What areas should I be looking at houses in?
Personally I would prefer the med coast to the Atlantic.

Then there is do I look for costal,, Ie quick drive or walk to the Beach, or go inland abit more.

I know the market has taken a hit since the top of the market,, How much have prices fallen so far? 
And how much further do people see them falling?

Im sorry to say Im looking to take advantage of the crashing values, and am hoping to find something really special for my family and friends to use. 

Im sure its tough out there for some of you and I wish you all the best of luck. 

Regards

Jason


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why not rent first in the area of your choice. I rented for years and when I eventually bought I found myself 200 miles west and on a completely different island.

No longer a holiday home though I live here all year round and holiday in Iberian Spain.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Sound advice there from Hepa. Rent first, rent second, rent third and then if you are certain you want to buy, then buy. If it is a holiday home you are interested in the I think coastal Spain is for you. I reckon you might want to rent it out also for investment purposes, then coastal Spain I would again recommend.


----------



## Jay053 (May 31, 2012)

Yea thanks for the advice,, Even though ive been to Spain Many times.

So far nothing helpfull has been posted.
I asked on here because Im wanting to hear from like minded investors who already own property in Spain.

Can anyone reccomend a more helpfull forum? 
I see some 133 people have looked at this thread and only 2 have replied.

Regards

Jason


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Jay053 said:


> Yea thanks for the advice,, Even though ive been to Spain Many times.
> 
> So far nothing helpfull has been posted.
> I asked on here because Im wanting to hear from like minded investors who already own property in Spain.
> ...


Great attitude! 


Yeah buy now!!! Where doesn't matter, Costas are good in general, so just go for Blanca or Sol, thousands of houses available right now!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jay053 said:


> Yea thanks for the advice,, Even though ive been to Spain Many times.
> 
> So far nothing helpfull has been posted.
> I asked on here because Im wanting to hear from like minded investors who already own property in Spain.
> ...


probably no-one has anything different to say than was already said

property is cheap right now - likely to get cheaper still

if you are looking for a short term investment not a good idea - long term it has to go up again _sometime!_......... although predictions are that things will be bad at least until 2020

coastal, CDS or CB, as has been said - you then stand a chance of renting out if that's what you want


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you thought of the Canary Islands. We invested in an apartment on the coast some years ago. We have been trying to sell it with the intention of buying a better one, however the market is not moving at all, therefore if you want to buy, you are sitting in the pound seats, it is a buyers market.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

If you want to listen to positivity about gaining employment or buying for investment in Spain be prepared to listen to some dreadful lies. Try most real estate agents, they're doing it for years . . . and be thankful some people on this forum are not economic with the truth.


----------



## muralou (Oct 27, 2008)

Jay053 said:


> Yea thanks for the advice,, Even though ive been to Spain Many times.
> 
> So far nothing helpfull has been posted.
> I asked on here because Im wanting to hear from like minded investors who already own property in Spain.
> ...



 Hello Jason. it is the right time to buy and i dont blame you for doing it now.
i live in Malaga Antiqura, in a viladge that is big and welcoming.

there are a few houes here where people have had to leave due to the mony problum.
times are hard. and price's are comeing down. my oppion is to visit as meny places as you can and get to know the town or viladge and go from there. also a lot depends on weather you have children and do you like night life or a quit life.

i wish you well in you serch and would like to know the out come.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

muralou said:


> Hello Jason. it is the right time to buy and i dont blame you for doing it now.
> i live in Malaga Antiqura, in a viladge that is big and welcoming.
> 
> there are a few houes here where people have had to leave due to the mony problum.
> ...


 Now is a good time to buy in Spain if you want to retire or have a holiday home in Spain. Its possibly the worst time to buy if you are looking for a short term - or even a medium term investment. for now there are more people trying to sell in Spain than there are buyers. the economic crisis suggests its going to get worse before it gets better and there are squillions of unsold and part built properties that the banks now own and cant sell. So its not a good time. That said, if you are retired and wish to relax and dont care about the money, then why wait - go for it!



Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I own property in Spain, well Canary Isles, tell me what exactly are you seeking and I will try and help.

However I do not know how the property markets are on the peninsular, there it is a different world to ours.


----------



## ohlson (Sep 5, 2011)

Do not lose sight of Cape Verde. An interesting blurb I have often quoted is Cape Verde Islands Caribbean Islands wrong side of Atlantic as undeveloped as Lanzarote was 25 years ago. This is true but as busy as it is down there it gets only a little publicity. A problem that I see though is flights, they are at times harder to find than for Spain. Many Brits have taken the view that this is the emerging market long term wise. It is interesting to note that a lot of the buyers at the moment are Italian and Swedish and of course Portugal still has a large interest in these Islands.


----------

